# Length of time to learn algorithms?



## oprah62 (May 26, 2010)

Hey guys I just wanna see how my pace is going, so please tell me which applies:
1. How long did it take you to learn full pll?
2.Full oll?
3.Full cll?
4.Full coll?


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 26, 2010)

1. Full PLL - 2 weeks (October 2008)
2. Full OLL - Did not try
3. Full CLL - Did not try
4. Full COLL - Will never try


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 26, 2010)

1. 4 Days
2. In Progress(33/57)
3. Don't know what that is (Don't yet care to try)
4. Don't know what that is (Don't yet care to try)


----------



## Forte (May 26, 2010)

PLL: dunno  (long time?)
OLL: dunno  (long time?)
CLL: 1 week (know many of the algs already + they are short)
COLL: 3 days (know many algs already + they are good)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 26, 2010)

1. How long did it take you to learn full pll? A week.
2.Full oll? 2LOLL+3=10. So it's in progress
3.Full cll? Nope. Not learning.
4.Full coll? Nty.


----------



## oprah62 (May 26, 2010)

Forte said:


> PLL: dunno  (long time?)
> OLL: dunno  (long time?)
> CLL: 1 week (know many of the algs already + they are short)
> COLL: 3 days (know many algs already + they are good)



So it is easy to learn cll in a week?


----------



## Forte (May 26, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > PLL: dunno  (long time?)
> ...



Only because I had been doing OLL and PLL for about a half a year before that. Many of the algs are the same.


----------



## oprah62 (May 26, 2010)

Forte said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...



The same?


----------



## Forte (May 26, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



The same!


----------



## JustinJ (May 26, 2010)

Forte said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...



THE SAME!


----------



## oprah62 (May 26, 2010)

JustinJ said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



YAY cll should be easy then. Every single one? Or just the 7 original olls?


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 26, 2010)

JustinJ said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



THE SAME!!


----------



## oprah62 (May 26, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> JustinJ said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...



Guys i still dont get how all of them are the same. or at least most


----------



## Sa967St (May 26, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> jackdexter75 said:
> 
> 
> > JustinJ said:
> ...


THE SAME!!

ya, 'cause many OLL algs also move the corners around so they can be used as CLLs



PLLs: a few months (I started learning them soon after I learned to solve a cube, so I was nub at alg learning) 
OLLs: about a year
CLLs: I still don't know 'em all, I just use COLL algs
COLLs: a month-ish (was lazy)


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 26, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> jackdexter75 said:
> 
> 
> > JustinJ said:
> ...



1 Answer thread could help with that. =]


----------



## oprah62 (May 26, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > jackdexter75 said:
> ...


----------



## Sa967St (May 26, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> i still dont get it how most of them i should know... i know like 45 olls almost done. how many clls should i know then?



depends on which ones you know

e.g.

an alg for this OLL case is R' U2 Rl U' R' U l' U2 R





not only does that alg orient those two corners and two edges, it also swaps two diagonal corners and two adjacent edges (like a Y perm), so the same alg can be used for this CLL case (diagonal L)


----------



## oprah62 (May 26, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > i still dont get it how most of them i should know... i know like 45 olls almost done. how many clls should i know then?
> ...



i see but noone even uses that alg there is a faster one. so how many clls do you think i know when i finish oll this week? and which oll cases match up to which? ie, u should that fish matching up the l or bowtie case


----------



## Forte (May 26, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > i still dont get it how most of them i should know... i know like 45 olls almost done. how many clls should i know then?
> ...



*R' U2 R l U' R' U l' U2 R*
before everyone goes haywire XD


----------



## oprah62 (May 26, 2010)

Forte said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



I use y' R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R'


----------



## Forte (May 26, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



It's the mirror. I use the one that Sarah posted and the one you posted. Why don't you just start learning CLL? It's not exactly an ordeal.


----------



## oprah62 (May 26, 2010)

Forte said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...


----------



## Anthony (May 26, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> I use y' R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R'



So do I, and I use it for both OLL and CLL. It does the exact same thing as the alg Forte and Sarah mentioned. You don't have to use certain CLL algs, just use whatever works (as long as it's "fast", I guess).


----------



## oprah62 (May 26, 2010)

Anthony said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > I use y' R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R'
> ...



K thx anthony. i will use most of yours. How many did you have to relearn after you knew oll for cll, meaning that alg was brand new to you?


----------



## Anthony (May 26, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> K thx anthony. i will use most of yours. How many did you have to relearn after you knew oll for cll, meaning that alg was brand new to you?



24. However, if I really didn't want to learn a whole bunch of new algs (at the expense of speed/movecount), that number could have been ever lower.


----------



## oprah62 (May 26, 2010)

Whats the lowest? I know 15 clls


----------



## Akuma (May 26, 2010)

Full PLL took me about 1-2 months, then again I am not a serious cuber in any way.

I am not even going to bother learning full OLL.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (May 26, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Hey guys I just wanna see how my pace is going, so please tell me which applies:
> 1. How long did it take you to learn full pll? *1 month of not-so-motivated work*
> 2.Full oll? *2 weeks of motivated work*
> 3.Full cll? *1 week. Learned after COLL*
> 4.Full coll? *1 week of work dragged over 4 months.*


----------



## oprah62 (May 26, 2010)

How many clls is that per dayfor u on av?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 26, 2010)

PLL - 2 days
OLL - a few months (I became very lazy, and started trying to figure out my own algs)


----------



## DaijoCube (May 26, 2010)

I learn algs very fast, but if I don't use them, I loose them...


----------



## zachtastic (May 26, 2010)

1. 3-4 days
2. 3-4 days
3. about to start right after I post this.
4. might start if I want to take OH seriously.

For me it only takes about 2-5 minutes to learn an algorithm visually, so long as I practice it a few times every 10 minutes or so for the rest of the day.


----------



## Edward (May 26, 2010)

1. A month
2.Not there yet
3.Haven't started
4.Haven't started


----------



## imbatt (May 26, 2010)

Oh wow, you guys learn algs really fast , i can barely learn one a day. any tips on improving this


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 26, 2010)

1. 8 months...
2. Over a year... 
3. 3 months and I kinda gave up (I'll stick with Ortega)
4. Will never try.


----------



## oprah62 (May 27, 2010)

is there any link to tell how many cll algs r olls ?


----------



## Sa967St (May 27, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> is there any link to tell how many cll algs r olls ?



Try each CLL alg on a 3x3 and see if it's an OLL. Not everyone uses the same algs.


----------



## Kirjava (May 27, 2010)

1. Don't know it
2. Don't know it
3. idk. I learned it before I got a 2x2x2, it was so long ago.
4. Instantly. I realised that I could derive all COLLs from other algs I knew quite recently.

LOOK AT ME IM SPECIAL


----------



## oprah62 (May 27, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > is there any link to tell how many cll algs r olls ?
> ...



Like which goes to which. ex) ur bowtie was derived from a fish.
sarah: also, my clls mess up the 3x3 some white edges leave the cross.


----------



## lilkdub503 (May 27, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Hey guys I just wanna see how my pace is going, so please tell me which applies:
> 1. How long did it take you to learn full pll?
> 2.Full oll?
> 3.Full cll?
> 4.Full coll?



1. From first algorithm to last, I'd say 2.5 months (April to July 2009)
2. From first algorithm to last, more like 7 months (From April to October, I'm Senor Lazy Cuber)
3. Haven't started, probably never will.
4. Well, I got one set and forgot it. That took me three days.


----------



## Samania (May 27, 2010)

Full Pll: around 2 months. Possibly 3.
Full oll: Working on that right now.
Nope. 
And nope.


----------



## sequencius (May 27, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> 1. Don't know it
> 2. Don't know it
> 3. idk. I learned it before I got a 2x2x2, it was so long ago.
> 4. Instantly. I realised that I could derive all COLLs from other algs I knew quite recently.
> ...



yep you sure are


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 27, 2010)

Full PLL took..2 weeks max
Full OLL took..2 months

THEN I started actually solving fridrich..lol. Didn't do the best route 

Full CLL? Dunno what the hell that is..
Full COLL? ^


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 27, 2010)

I can do up to 3-4 algs a day. Depending on the alg. PLL 3 OLL 4


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 27, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> LOOK AT ME IM SPECIAL



NO YOUR NOT YOU'RE A FREAKING POSER

1-4. Don't know any of them yet.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (May 27, 2010)

Full OLL took me around two months, and full PLL about two weeks.


----------



## Samania (May 27, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > LOOK AT ME IM SPECIAL
> ...



Ouch


----------



## RyanPatricio (May 27, 2010)

Last week I came upon a thread that disturbed me. The "Why people (cubers) don't tell what they know" thread so I'm going to take a spin on this topic. Pardon the pun. The main thing I want to get out and it's no secret is this. Simply don't care how fast someone accomplishes a goal. When you care their standards will eventually become yours.

You would *never* guess how long it took me to learn the 57 OLL's. Rowe knows. If you really want it bad it should come to you like no problem.


----------



## oprah62 (May 27, 2010)

RyanPatricio said:


> Last week I came upon a thread that disturbed me. The "Why people (cubers) don't tell what they know" thread so I'm going to take a spin on this topic. Pardon the pun. The main thing I want to get out and it's no secret is this. Simply don't care how fast someone accomplishes a goal. When you care their standards will eventually become yours.
> 
> You would *never* guess how long it took me to learn the 57 OLL's. Rowe knows. If you really want it bad it should come to you like no problem.



I guess ill take it slow and steady then.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 27, 2010)

1. 2 months
2. N/A
3. 3 months
4. N/A


----------



## TrollingHard (May 27, 2010)

I memorized Y-Perm in 30 seconds.

21 x 30 = 630 seconds of my time = 10 and a half minutes

But since I'm a lazy ****, it'd take about 2 weeks for me.


----------



## Litz (May 27, 2010)

1. 4 days (I was still new at cubing so wasn't really focused).
2. 3 days + 2LOLL (Don't know how long I took for the 2 look cases).
3. Might learn it soon.
4. Don't plan to learn it.

Recognition was really slow at first, obviously. Learning new algorithms isn't hard if you have a good system.


----------



## 4Chan (May 27, 2010)

Litz said:


> 1. 4 days (I was still new at cubing so wasn't really focused).
> 2. 3 days + 2LOLL (Don't know how long I took for the 2 look cases).
> 3. Might learn it soon.
> 4. Don't plan to learn it.
> ...



>Learning new algorithms isn't hard if you have a good system.

Yup.


----------



## Edward (May 27, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Litz said:
> 
> 
> > 1. 4 days (I was still new at cubing so wasn't really focused).
> ...



I'd really like to know, how do you learn algs. You seemed to almost breeze by ZB, and I'm like " he just started".


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 27, 2010)

This is how I learned PLL/OLL
I have like..5 3x3x3
I'd learn approximately 5 algorithms a day and then practice them a lot.

Then before I go to bed, I'll do the PLL/OLL backwards (well really only the OLL backwards since PLL switches the same peices..but anyway)

I'd set up the cases, and then when I wake up, I solve them first thing. If I can solve them, then I have them learned. Rinse and repeat. It's a very very effective way for me. I learned full OLL in ..maybe a month or so..I took a lot of days off to review my knowledge of what I learned already


----------



## oprah62 (May 27, 2010)

TrollingHard said:


> I memorized Y-Perm in 30 seconds.
> 
> 21 x 30 = 630 seconds of my time = 10 and a half minutes
> 
> But since I'm a lazy ****, it'd take about 2 weeks for me.



dude u wouldnt remember all of them ud get mixed up. y perm is one of the easiest to learn. try 4 gs in 2 mins


----------



## 4Chan (May 28, 2010)

Edward, it's a secret. xD


----------



## oprah62 (May 28, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Edward, it's a secret. xD



you know full zbf2l?


----------



## Weston (May 28, 2010)

I learned CLL in a week too.


----------



## oprah62 (May 28, 2010)

Weston said:


> I learned CLL in a week too.



Weston whixh algs did u use and how many did u have to learn like new not an oll? How many did u take a day?


----------



## nitrocan (May 29, 2010)

The more algorithms you know, the easier it is to learn more since most algorithms are fingertrick friendly and that way more intuitive to execute if you have more experience. That is, to a certain degree. Recognition can get tricky for algorithms affecting similar cubies.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (May 30, 2010)

Full PLL-Altogether ~1 week
Full OLL- ~3 weeks
Full COLL- ~2 weeks


----------



## nitrocan (May 30, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> Full PLL-Altogether ~1 week
> Full OLL- ~3 weeks
> Full COLL- ~2 weeks



What!? It took me about 3 months in total to learn full Fridrich.


----------



## denhil3 (May 30, 2010)

PLL: 4 days
OLL: haven't known yet. iam still using 2-look
CLL: In progress. May be a couple of days
COll: maybe by the time i die ( lazy learner)


----------



## nitrocan (May 30, 2010)

Maybe I'm too slow at learning. It usually takes about a week to completely learn and adapt to using a new set of, lets say 5 F2L algorithms for me.


----------



## rubiknewbie (May 31, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Hey guys I just wanna see how my pace is going, so please tell me which applies:
> 1. How long did it take you to learn full pll?
> 2.Full oll?
> 3.Full cll?
> 4.Full coll?



People don't necessarily learn these things in isolation so it's hard to compare, especially CLL and COLL. CLL goes with ELL. COLL goes with VHF2L. 

And then you get more experienced as you learn more so you learn faster as you learn more, it's not like everytime you start from scratch. Like if you already know full OLL and PLL, COLL becomes easier. If you learn COLL before OLL, OLL becomes easier. Why does it matter anyway?


----------



## PJKCuber (May 23, 2014)

oprah62 said:


> So it is easy to learn cll in a week?



Dude CLL has 42 algs. It'll probably take a month to learn them.


----------



## kcl (May 23, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Dude CLL has 42 algs. It'll probably take a month to learn them.



I learned it in a few days


----------



## yoinneroid (May 23, 2014)

Plenty of people here learned all 2x2 CLL in less than a week as well


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 23, 2014)

I did a subset a day for CLL...so... a week.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 23, 2014)

waffle=ijm said:


> I did a subset a day for CLL...so... a week.



I did 2 subsets of CMLL a week, so about a month.


----------



## PJKCuber (May 23, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I learned it in a few days



How?? Can you tell me? I want to learn CLL once I get my 1st 2x2 and after I sub 5 with ortega


----------



## scottishcuber (May 23, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> How?? Can you tell me? I want to learn CLL once I get my 1st 2x2 and after I sub 5 with ortega



It's not like there is a trick. Just put the effort in. In any case, you may already know a lot of CLL algs as they are common 3x3 OLLs.


----------



## kcl (May 23, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> It's not like there is a trick. Just put the effort in. In any case, you may already know a lot of CLL algs as they are common 3x3 OLLs.



^^ nailed it. I knew at least two of every set in the first place to influence PBL.


----------



## henrysavich (May 23, 2014)

Full PLL took me about a week, because I made an effort to learn like 3 or 4 today.

Other alg subsets I never really made an effort to learn methodically, I kinda just picked up algs for cases I didn't like the way I was previously doing them.

OLL probably took me 2 or 3 months to learn the majority (40 something)of it. After then I picked up algs as I came across them, and I probably learned all the remaining in another 2 or 3 months.

I have looked through coll algs and learned most of them, but I didn't use all of I only know the 15-20 I use now.

I know all CLL sans 2 u cases, I started learning them about two months ago.


----------



## brian724080 (May 23, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Dude CLL has 42 algs. It'll probably take a month to learn them.



I knew about 10 of learn beforehand, but I learned about 35 more algorithms on a single plane flight (Toronto -> Taipei). They weren't the best, and I ended up relearning eight cases or so.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 23, 2014)

full pll: a month or so iirc
full oll: 6 years and counting
full cll: about a week for all but 1, then I learned the last one 3 years later


----------



## Renslay (May 23, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Dude CLL has 42 algs. It'll probably take a month to learn them.



I learned them in about two weeks when my average (on 3x3x3) was about 40s.


----------



## MadaraMangekyou (May 23, 2014)

i can learn around 1 OLL per day... or maybe 2 if I apply to it... for PLL the same...


----------



## WinterCub3r (May 24, 2014)

full OLL and PLL took me 2 months.


----------

